# Comment faire pour remplacer coque alu abimee



## stéphane33 (28 Août 2010)

Bonjour
Quelles sont les démarches a suivre afin d'effectuer le changement de ma coque alu arrière de mon iPad?
Contacter Apple ou autres ?
Merci


----------



## monkeymia (31 Août 2010)

si tu as de largent a depenser oui va voir apple...
ouvalors deux solutions:
colle un skin: http://www.skinizi.com/fr/choisir-par-appareil/skins-stickers-ipad.html
cabosse et fini de deteriorer la coque tel quel,fait oeuvre dartiste!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h07 ----------

"ou alors"


----------



## stéphane33 (1 Septembre 2010)

Oui je vais le personnaliser lol


----------

